

Ask HN: Standing Desks Feedback and Comments on your experience? - japanesejay

Hi HNists!<p>As many of you here, I sit at my desk for extended periods of time so my thinking is that I would combine a daily session of standing and sitting in a good chair. For the chair, I was thinking of sticking with a SteelCase Leap. I saw this thread earlier today (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2518898).<p>I'm thinking about investing in an electronically height adjustable desk by Steelcase. ve seen a lot of DIY options too but (I think) I'd rather not mess around adjusting the height manually since I do have 2 monitors and a bunch of other stuff.<p>I'm curious to know about:
How long you can typically stand and do work? 
Do you catch your shifting your weight to one side due to fatigue?
Do you use and still use the standing desk religiously or did it turn into one of those fad ideas?<p>I'd appreciate any thoughts, comments and experiences.
Thanks!!
======
pedalpete
I just moved into a new place and have gone back to sitting as the stand-up
desk I was using belonged to the landlord.

I am not comfortable! I hate it! I'm going to have to bite the bullet and buy
myself a stand-up desk.

I would break my work into about 2-3 hour shifts, and always take a bit of
time away.

I have 3 monitors for two computers.

I was standing on a balance board for about 70% of the time in front of my
desk. The balance board lets you shift your weight around easily, and somewhat
keeps you on your toes, but it isn't like being on the balance board in the
gym. Just having a hand on the mouse or keyboard pretty much takes all the
balance challenge out of it.

------
vitovito
I've been using a standing desk all day, every day at work for 3-4 months now.
I like it.

For the first 2-3 weeks, my feet were absolutely killing me. Between getting
used to it and switching to more appropriate shoes (which I keep at the
office) from Shoes for Crews, the only pain I have is sore heels, because
that's where I keep my weight. I'm working on changing my balance. My heels
stay sore for days; by the end of the weekend they're still not completely
relieved.

Facilities set me up with a Fredrik desk from IKEA. The desk portion is
adjusted so my elbows are at right angles and I try to keep the keyboard and
mouse at the edge of the desk. The monitors are at eye level and pushed to the
back edge of the top platform, with their brightness turned all the way down.

I shift my weight and move in place a lot, and I find this preferable to being
completely sedentary. Meetings are much more tolerable now, because they're
the only time I'm not standing. I'll still sit to read papers and books, and
occasionally to "think differently."

I don't know if it's made me more productive or healthier, but I _feel_ better
at the end of the day (when I leave at a normal time; long days are much
longer by the end because I've been physically exerting myself to some
degree).

------
mildavw
I stand all day. Have for a year. My legs were a little tired the first week,
but after that I was fine. I shift my weight around, lean on the desk, pace,
etc.

I have no idea if I'm healthier or will live longer or have more sex or my
hair is growing back, but I do prefer it to sitting down.

------
HedgeMage
Long before the adjustable or standing desk was fashionable (long before I was
a grown-up and could buy my own desk), I had an old workbench of my dad's and
a drafting stool. To date, it's the best work set-up I've ever had, and I plan
to build a big desk at about that height when I have a place with enough room
to put it. :)

It's less expensive than a trendy standing or, even pricier, adjustable desk.
Drafting chairs can be quite comfortable, and are tall enough that you can sit
at a standing-height desk without trouble. Also, keeping my feet under one on
the ring under the drafting chair seems to make me sit up straighter.

------
codenerdz
Im currently experimenting with a standing desk -- an IKEA Jerker that I got
off Craigslist for $50:

<http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/7231/imag0346m.jpg>

Its been a week and im able to stand most of the time, although every now and
then i would take a sitting break for an hour.

I do like the idea of Geekdesk, but its price is too much -- over $900
delivered. For that price I could buy one standing desk, one sitting desk and
two sets of keyboards and monitors and still have money left over :)

------
LarryA
I bought a Geek Desk a couple months back, ot as expensive as the Steelcase.

I'm not standing all the time yet, but am doing so more often now, I expect in
a few more months I'll be standing as much as sitting, if not more. Certainly
feel more energetic than I did beforehand.

The other benefit of an adjustable desk is it works for various tasks, you can
change the level from programming to something more suitable when you are
dissecting a pokey computer.

Along with that desk purchase I got a great chair (not an Aeron, but still
quite comfortable and adjustable.)

------
Isamu
I have been using a standing desk for 6 months. I use it in combination with a
small, movable sitting desk for some tasks. I stand most of the day, and
generally prefer standing. Sometimes I associate hard concentration with
sitting.

It took me a few weeks to tolerate standing for long but you can definitely
stand all day every day once you straighten your posture and strengthen your
back.

------
arn
I bought a GeekDesk a number of months back. At first I would adjust from
sitting to standing from time to time.

In the end I bought a drafting chair so if I want to sit, I sit at the
standing desk. Otherwise I stand. It's much more convenient than adjusting the
desk (even automated). So if you want to save some $$, I don't find the
adjustability actually necessary.

------
niels_olson
Have used standing desk daily for 10 months now. Love it. Commissioning my
brother to make one for my home (opineart.com).

